# New raft trailer..



## skinnyfish (Jun 13, 2007)

Just had my raft trailer finished for the season, thought i would share. I had a place do a custom setup for me and they did awesome. Thought i would pass on the word if anyone is looking for the ultimate trailer. Sides open up and hold, plus lockable storage underneath. 5500lb axles also for those takeout hitchhikers needing a lift. Great people, just thought i would pass on some good vibes for a great company and people. I'm in BV if anyone wants to get a closer look.

Happy boating
Zach

Sunflower trailer Sales

620-549-6604


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

throw them in the trailer porn thread! keep it alive!

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/trailer-porn-50862.html


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

Sweet! Do you mind me asking what they charged?


----------



## iSki (Oct 11, 2005)

*Kansas?*

Are these guys in Kansas or local to CO?

Do you have a winch on it?


----------

